# klöckner humboldt deutz ag köln



## dragonfly (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to tractors and my mother-in law has a tractor that she wants me to get running. Its a klöckner humboldt deutz ag köln, type D80-06
Right now the biggest thing i need to know is weather its a 12 volt or 24 volt system for it does not have a battery in it. I would like to see if i can get an english repair manual too. any and all information you can give me on this tractor will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know anything about this tractor. The only way it can be a 24 volt system is with two batteries. So if there is room for two, its possible. Then I would check the starter, alternator or even a light bulb. It should tell you.


----------

